# Windows 2000 Server Benutzer einloggen



## Jack (12. Juni 2002)

Ich hab mal ne ganz blöde Frage zum Windows 2000 Server!!!

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit sich als Benutzer auf dem Server einzuloggen wenn der Server ein Domänen - Kontroller ist????

Ich möchte mich also auf dem Computer, auf dem der Windows 2000 Server mit Active Directory als Domänen Kontroller installiert ist als Benutzer mit Benutzerrechten auf diesem Server einloggen!!!

Ich hab jetzt schon alles probiert im Active Directory neue Benutzer erstellt, Zugriffsrechte geändert usw. 

Ach Ja wenn ich mit als Benutzer einloggen will kommt folgede Fehler warnung: 


Die Logalen Richtlinien erlauben es ihnen nicht sich interaktiv anzumelden. 


Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## TaxiDriver (13. Juni 2002)

*hmm*

ich weiß ja nicht genau, was du machen willst... aber wenn du nur zugriff auf die lokalen festplatten brauchst, dann würde ich es mit der administrativen freigabe machen.
also z. B.

\\Server\c$

wobei das "c" jetzt für die festplatte c steht und das dollar, für die standard administrative freigabe.

hoffe ich hab dir bissl geholfen


----------



## <Leviathan> (13. Juni 2002)

Die Fehlermeldung mit den lokalen Richtlinien sagt so weit ich weiss nichts anderes als das du keinen Benutzer hast der lokale Rechte hat. Versuch doch mal einen neuen Benutzer zu erstellen (nihct Active Directory!)

vieleicht hilfts.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. Juni 2002)

ja es leigt daran!!! du musst einen lokalen benutzer machen und nicht einen ADS benutzer  100%


----------

